# The 12 Phases of Project Development



## Tom Urtis (Jan 14, 2012)

*Taken and jerry-rigged from this famous image sequence.*


----------



## Hero-0952 (Jan 14, 2012)

I find this general synopsis to be accurate. Thank you for confirming my worst fears.


----------



## diddi (Jan 14, 2012)

oh dear, i think i may have to re-assess my current projects...


----------



## steve case (Jan 31, 2012)

How the project was documented - Funny stuff.


----------



## eorill (Feb 28, 2012)

It is funny that most of the times, there are projects that take off properly but never really hit their mark and while that is something that is common in the technological market, there isn't much we can do about it.  For one, the client's goals are your utmost priority but in most cases, how they want it done is not the proper way to do it. So they should start considering your input as well.


----------

